
Why Developers Shouldn’t Use iCloud Syncing, Even If It Worked - colinprince
http://inessential.com/2013/03/27/why_developers_shouldnt_use_icloud_sy
======
dottrap
I'm curious about the Mac App Store argument. If you already built an iOS app
and got it through the app review process to sell on the App Store, why would
you make a Mac port and not want or be able to get it in the Mac App Store?
The iOS restrictions are much tougher than the Mac as far as app review goes.
And you already willingly accepted selling through Apple for iOS.

